# Value of a one-year-old



## sabel (Nov 29, 2013)

I need advice.
I'm considering a GSD puppy from a breeder that won't have a litter ready until next Fall. While discussing things with them I find that they have a one-year-old that they were going to breed until breeder found out dog has elbow issues that will need surgery. They will not be breeding this dog because of the issues.
The one-year-old has had extensive training and socialization with the breeder and my question is, what would be the value of this one-year-old vs a puppy? I am considering adopting the one-year-old with known medical issues that will cost approximately $2000 vs a puppy with a clean slate?
I would like to rescue vs order a new model but it's a complex issue.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I know with one breeder I've followed her older pups/dogs were a LOT more expensive because of the time she put into them, like more than double the price of a young pup. These were not ones with known health issues, however.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Is the training training that is helpful to you? Is the dog fully vetted? 
Strong pedigree from titled/workng and health tested dogs?
I would expect $2-6000. Subtract the surgery cost times 2..... Just a guesstimate.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Tough call. If its just a one time surgery and that's it, might be worth it. Plus you're giving a dog a good home. Not sure what kind of training is done to this dog, but others seem to assume this is a working line. If this is a show line, it might've just been a kennel dog and have absolutely no training and barely any manners.

You have to balance your personal finances, the price of a puppy, and the price of this dog. In general...I would almost expect to get a dog at a discount when its one year old unless it is what is commonly called a "green" dog and has had extensive training and socialization making it ready for a sport venue. The breeders I know (mostly show line) and their network, almost never charge if they're placing a dog that ended up not being what they thought it would. It sounds like in your case the breeder is also happy to just place this dog into a good home...but a $2000 price tag on a surgery is a lot. Personally...knowing that I can get a very good (healthy) puppy for about $1200, would make me either ask the breeder for help with the cost of the surgery, or wait for a pup.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Elbows would scare me -- my vet told me the surgery techniques for elbows aren't as developed and reliable as hip techniques, and they're harder to treat successfully. I'd take a dog with hip issues over elbow issues, personally.

Have you talked with your own orthopedist about the prognosis based on the breeder's x-rays? If not, I'd pay for a consultation with a specialist (if there's a state university vet school near you, start there!). The idea is to make an appointment for an office visit, after first sending over the x-rays and breeder's reports. Let the specialist review them first, then meet with you. He or she might be willing to apply the cost of the consultation to your future surgery bill, if you choose to do it at that clinic. You'll likley spend under $100 and be able to ask:

- what's the worse case scenario, if the surgery doesn't go perfectly? (Multiple surgeries? Lame dog? Amputate? PTS?)

-what's the best case scenario in terms of the dog's future athletic ability? (No limits? Jumping? Running? Sporting events? Rough play?)

-what's the likelihood of the dog getting arthritis in the future, even if the surgery goes well? (it may be 7 or 8 years away, but you could end up with a dog with shortened quality of life--I'd want to know if that's likely to add that into the decision-making process)


----------



## sabel (Nov 29, 2013)

The one-year-old has had numerous x-rays and is diagnosed with OCD in one elbow and issues with coronoid processes in both elbows. Paperwork and training on the dog is very through. The vet's recommendation is for arthroscopic surgery asap. Prognoses is good if the dog has a less active than normal life. No jumps or agility training.
The breeder is looking for a new owner to "share the medical costs" not take it all on.
The point of my thread is that I simply want to be fair with the breeder and everyone else. What would be a fair price to the breeder and a good home for the one-year-old? I'm retired and on a fixed income, just want a companion and friend.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

If the breeder paid for the surgery and rehab, the dog was sound and what I wanted, then up to $500 may be considered fair. JMO.
I would probably pay someone to take the dog and give it a loving home.


----------

